# PLZ Help ... Sephora Traincase



## Liya2007 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey everyone, I’m planning on getting a new traincase and narrowed my options to two, the "Sephora Luxury Croc Print Train Case" but either the Ivory or the Brown. The problem is my local Sephora doesn’t carry any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I have to get it online, so my question did any of you ladies see the cases in real life? And what do you think? It’s hard to rely on the photos, but from the pictures I think I like the ivory more but I’m afraid that the color is light and that will make it very sensitive and that it will look old and used quickly?? And also i'm afraid that it might look cheap espacilly the white handle?? Any input will be highly appreciated.


----------



## peacelover18 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've seen the brown one. It's gorgeous and probably more classic. I think you're right about the white one - it'll probably get dirty and look beat-up faster than the brown.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 2, 2008)

I've seen them both, they are beautiful, but I think you'll get more lasting perwer out of the brown, just because I got the pink case and it's already all smudgy and I've only had it since Christmas.  Darker colors hide that stuff better.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 2, 2008)

I haven't seen either, but I have some sterilite storage units that I used to hold my makeup (and now nailpolish) in.  They show dirt and get dirty.  Fast.  Even though I clean it often, every little stray speck of makeup manages to gravitate towards it and make it dirty.  I would go with the brown one.  It looks more classy and will probably look "cleaner" longer.


----------



## Liya2007 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you ladies, you are a big help. Now the Ivory is out


----------

